# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Mamin mali posao od doma... u Hrvatskoj

## Ifigenija

Nisam sigurna je li nastalo opće oduševljenje na ideju da imamo topic za razradu ideje o poslu od doma (mislim da nije), ali ja ću svejedno postaviti temu, pa koga zanima - dobro je došao.

Kako djeca rastu, to više slobodnog vremena se oslobađa, ali iz moje perspektive opet ne toliko da bih prihvatila 9-17, plus putovanja, pa kontam kako bih ujedinila svoju potrebu da radim, krećem se među ljudima, a ipak većinu vremena budem doma s djecom.

Vidim da se dosta mama pita to isto - što bi se radilo, kako bi se radilo, da se zaradi, a opet - bude doma, pa me zanima dokle smo došle.

Najidealnije je kad imaš posao koji možeš smanjiti na kućne razmjere; npr. frizerski posao, dizajnerski ili nešto takvoga; ali kad nisi ni frizerka ni dizajner onda se postavlja pitanje - a što možeš raditi?

za početak toliko. Sad moram nešto i po doma napraviti. Nastaviti ću!

Ako netko ima vlastita razmišljanja, uspjehe ili neuspjehe, izazove ili rješenja - dobro je došao ovamo.

----------


## RozaGroza

Prvo se naravno mora imati neko znanje. Bilo to šivanje, bilo da žena super kuha i pravi kolaće, bilo da je dobra u izradi raznoraznih ukrasa i đinđuva tipa nakit ili božični ukrasi. Može bit da je žena jako dobra u izradi domačih mermelada i zimnice, također od doma se mogu voditi raznorazni poslovi tipa voditi facebook profile za raznorazne biznise kao što su restorani-kafići-gift shopovi, mogu se voditi RSS feedovi tj. blogovi istih tih poslova. Ako žena živi u turističkom mjestu može pokrenuti nekakav web sajt za one koji iznajmljuju sobe i apartmane, žena također može objaviti da pegla i slaže robu, znam frendicu kojoj ljudi redovno donose pune torbe robe, ona to popegla, složi i naplati, mogu se izrađivati raznorazne igračke za dijecu, pokrivači. Također može se ponuditi nekakve usluge lektoriranja ukoliko je osoba stručna u tom poslu, prevođenje, instrukcije.
I sa popularnim blogovima se može zaraditi, ako žena ima blog koji je dosta posjećen počmu se reklamirati raznorazne tvrtke preko njenog bloga. 
A i one klasike, vodit nekome konte.

E da, jedno vrijeme, prije puno godina, ja sam našla super izvor prihoda, doduše to sam napravila samo par puta jer mi se nakon toga stvarno više nije dalo - mogu se pisati ljubići i slati tvrtkama koje ih tiskaju. Užasno je lako vjerujte mi, smao provedete jedno 2 tjedna čitajuči to smeće, skroz se ufurate u taj đir pisanja, i onda riječi same dolaze. Ja sam 2 napisala i dobila lovu za njih, za jedan čak 2500 kn! Ako nađem negdje info od te izdavačke kuće postam ovdje.

----------


## RozaGroza

Ja npr pored toga što radim kao free lance dizajnerica, trenutno radim na projektu sa sestrom. Pokrećemo web site nešto tipa etsy shop. To će valjda isto donjet koju kintu. Plus radim i na svojoj trampi, al to neće donjet ni kune, ali ću se bar moći mjenjat za stvari.

----------


## klaudija

RozaGroza, super ideje, hvala.. 

I mene zanima isto što i Ifigeniju pa vas pratim.. valjda ću pronaći neku ideju za sebe!!

----------


## Lucas

pratim temu.... 

moja frendica je završila tečaj za ugradnju noktiju pa doma vodi biznis...na crnjaka....al ide.... ima puno prijateljica pa svako malo netko dođe...
al to nije za mene.... meni ruke drhte...

mogla bi i masirati...al mi se neda.....

za kuhanje nisam talent....

mogla bi peglati...hm? al jel se od toga može zaraditi barem mjesečni minimalac?
i sumnjam da bi u ovoj selendri imala neke mušterije...

druga frendica je radila na sexy liniji od doma....(nema djecu ni muža) al ja se jednostavno nemogu zamisliti da dahćem nekome u slušalicu dok kuham il npr. dok crtam s djetetom.... (il da dahćem 3 vure dok mali spava popdne, mislim da nema "ekonomske računice")  :Laughing: 

u tarot i astrologiju se ne kužim (al fakat....)

kaj još.....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## alef

Ja radim kuci, kao lektor, uredno prijavljena i osigurana, staz tece  :Smile:  Hvala Bogu, ne mogu se pozaliti. Honorarno, kad zelim, zaradim jos otprilike pola plate... Uglavnom mi se ne da raditi nista preko norme...

----------


## Ifigenija

Rosa, odlične ideje! 
Ja već neko vrijeme kontam da bih pisala poslovne blogove, ali sam malo nedotupasta, pa ne znam gdje se to ide da pišeš, koga pitaš, što trebaš. Odakle početi?!

I za to pisanje. Meni će kompjuter popucati od tekstova o koječemu, a mogu i ljubiće pisati, ali ne znam kome da se javim.

Može info?

Hvala ti!

----------


## Ifigenija

> Ja radim kuci, kao lektor, uredno prijavljena i osigurana, staz tece  Hvala Bogu, ne mogu se pozaliti. Honorarno, kad zelim, zaradim jos otprilike pola plate... Uglavnom mi se ne da raditi nista preko norme...


Odlično! Drago mi je da si zadovoljna!
Možeš li reći koliko sati dnevno prosječno radiš?

----------


## MoMo

ja radim kao konsultantica- na proslom poslu su me vodili kao analiticarku ljudskih prava (smijesno zvuci na nasem jeziku) i nije da se zalim ali mi se nekako uvijek desi da radim po 2 projekta odjednom pa onda mjesecima nemam nista  :Sad:  kao recimo sad i buduci da sam slobodnjak ovisim o tome da nesto iskrsne....i iz mog iskustva nekad je jako tesko raditi od doma ali s druge trane ja sad ne mogu zamisliti da prve 3 godine nisam bila doma sa svojom curom 

u isto vrijeme ja jakooo volim kuhati i peci kolace i bas bi uzivala da se mogu iskazati i u tom smijeru ali ne znam kako... :Sad:

----------


## oka

Instrukcije iz stranih jezika, matematike tj. ono što ti ide  :Smile: 
Neke informatičke usluge možda, izrada nekih tablica, obrazaca i sl. u programima Excel, Word i sl?
Cvječarstvo, baviti se cječarstvom u vlastitoj kući ili imati i staklenike
Uzgoj životinja: mačke npr., nakon što imaš par za parenje, potomke prodaješ, a bome lijepe cifre koštaju
Čuvanje dijece, imaš svoje i čuvaš još dvoje, ako imaš živaca  :Grin:

----------


## alef

> Odlično! Drago mi je da si zadovoljna!
> Možeš li reći koliko sati dnevno prosječno radiš?


Joj, to dosta varira od rokova... Nekad imam bas lijepog vremena, a nekad je uzasan cajtnot... Uglavnom je to nekoliko sati (koliko sam radila i na poslu kad se odbiju svi usputni zadaci, rucak i sl.)

----------


## pikula

ja sam slobodnjak, oduvijek, samo sad vodim razne kreativne i edukacijske tečajeve i povremeno pišem za one institucije za koje sam prije stalno radila. Plaćanje je zbrda zdola pa se desi da radim i ne plate (zato sam se većim djelom prebacila na trampu  :Smile: ), da ne radim dugo skoro ništa, ili da je sve odjednom - recimo ovaj 12 mjesec ću pamtiti po goimili nenaplaćenog posla što je u prijevodu minus. Kad se pogodi prava mjera posla, plaćanja i slobodnog vremena zna bit banja živa, ali nema garancija- da mm nije stabilna stavka, davno bi ja okačila kreativnost o klin.
Što se tiče čuvanja djece na crno mene je malo toga strah, gledam u vrtiču koliko sepazi na sigurnost, pa pripremu hranu, da se nešto makar i sitno desi tuđem djetetu, ne znam

----------


## flopica

*Ifigenija* - ovaj mi je tvoj post Božji znak, vjeruj mi! zato što sam upravo razmišljala o takvoj temi, i kako ću je postaviti, naime u groznoj sam životnoj fazi i više ne mogu čekati na posao. pa sam zadnje noći doslovno probdjela notajući što je to što bih ja mogla obavljati od kuće i od čega bi mogla popuniti rupe u budžetu?

da bi mogao išta kvalitetno obavljati i očekivati novce za svoj rad, MORAŠ znati, imati vještinu, umjeti. ja se uglavnom pronalazim baš u djelatnostima tipa pisanja, davanje instrukcija samo iz usko specijaliziranih predmeta ( ne znam kolko bi to moglo biti atraktivno) jer nije engl., matematika isl.

plesti ne znam , tj. znam, za svoju zabavu, jedna pravo, jedna krivo  :Laughing: . šivati nemam pojma makar bi htjela znati, peći kolače jok, samo za svoje potrebe i zbog zabave.
šišati- samo sebe, ne vjerujem da bi iko platio za moje  liječenje neuroze i sjeckanje šiškica  :Embarassed: 
čuvati djecu - za mene osobno dobra ideja, naravno ko ima živaca. a ja ih baš i nemam, i tako.* Roza* daj info o toj izdavačkoj kući!

----------


## flopica

*pikula* pretpostavljam da imaš neku potvrdu / verifikaciju da si ovlaštena voditi te tečajeve? jer to je super. ali što kad imaš znanje koje ne možeš prodati, možeš recimo sebe ošišati čisto dobro ( ja imam tezu da me frizer NIKAD ne ošiša onako kako ja zamislim i kažem), uštedio si recimo trošak odlaska u salon, al to je to! ne možeš ići svijetom i šišati ljude i zarađivati kruh svagdašnji.
kad razmislim - ja posjedujem sve neke  polu-vještine  :Grin: .
ovo znanje za koje imam papir i potvrdu ne mogu trenutno nigdje unovčiti... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## litala

> plesti ne znam , tj. znam, za svoju zabavu, jedna pravo, jedna krivo



ako sad, krajem zime, mozes negdje naci povoljne i zanimljive vune, mozes i s tim pravo-krivo isplesti salova, napr. ne moraju ni bit siroki, nek budu dugacki, onako - boemski  :Wink:  a to je nesto sto mozes stvarno raditi bilo kad i bilo gdje. a moze se i ostaviti u svakom trenutku pa nastaviti kasnije (meni je to jedan od najbitnijih faktora - da je posao/zanimacija takva da se moze ostaviti u svakom trenutku i da moze tako cekati pola sata, pola dana ili tri tjedna...)

----------


## pikula

imam i faks i iskustvo u tome od prije tako da sam samo preusmjerila, ali  i meni se ponekad čini da su moja znanja neiskoristiva, ali nešto se otvori gdje se ne nadaš, samo ne treba odustajati, uvijek nešto čeprkati, raditi, volontirati koliko stigneš samo za dokvalifikaciju, ma nije lako, a i nema garancija

----------


## plashljivo_pile

a u biti ima dosta toga što se da od doma raditi. web dizajn, 3d, programiranje, prevođenje i pisanje kolumni za portale mi prvi padaju na pamet.

lucas, divim se tvojoj frendici koja je radila na seksifonu. ali ozbiljno. ja ne bih mogla ostati ozbiljna ni pod razno  :Very Happy: . ima i druga opcija, to se onako pristojno zove chat animator (seksi chat ili sms). to je frend radio. umirala sam od smijeha dok sam čitala što mu pišu  :Very Happy:

----------


## flopica

[QUOTE=plashljivo_pile;1822870]a u biti ima dosta toga što se da od doma raditi. web dizajn, 3d, programiranje, prevođenje i* pisanje kolumni* za portale mi prvi padaju na pamet.


ovo boldano, kako uopće doći do nekog kontakta da ponudiš suradnju? vezano za hot  telefon ma to ne da nije opcija, nego kako ljudi mogu ostati kul dok dašću na slušalicu, to mi je misterij? osim ako i sami ne uživaju u svemu, potajno...

----------


## Beti3

Evo, popis stanovništva, jutros sam se prijavila. Ovo će mi biti treći ( ako me uzmu). Zanimljivo, dosta zaradiš, a nije prezahtjevno. Samo moraš uredno ispunjavati, biti savjesna i ne pričati ono što ljudi kažu u upitniku. Radiš svaki dan, ali ne cijeli, naravno, možeš organizirati kada, glavno da se ukupan posao napravi.

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Baš danas navratila na posao (trenitno na bolovanju radi upale uha) jer sam morala obavit nešto na brzinu i tako su me iznervirali da mi je malo falilo da nedam otkaz na licu mjesta. 
I mislim si- koji si idiot pa ideš na posao obavit nešto jer nema tko, a nitko ti nebu rekao ni hvala, a kamoli platio! 

Ove ideje su super. Mene jako zanimaju blogovi . 
Onaj Etsy shop nisam shvatila nikako!! Roza ajd molim te objasni koji je to princip?

Kako uopće stvoriti blog? Kreirati, od kud početi? Imam ideja za dječje igračke od materijala koje nađeš doma. Baš neki dan napravila od kutije policu za slikovnice. Da znam da će mi se isplatit s vremenom piskaranje na blogu, radila bi i ljepše stvari od materijala koje nađem, ovak (moram priznati) napravim na brzinu jer je za nas, pa ne mora biti nešto reprezentativno. S vremenom možda zbilja i radionice na tu temu!?
Volim voditi dnevnike i piskarati (kratke priče- ne romane) , možda i tu nešto upali!?
Jel može na pp neki kontakt nekog lista koji radi na taj način da mu pošaljem nekaj pričica!?

----------


## plashljivo_pile

@flopica
nisam sigurna konkretno kako to ide, ali vjerujem da uvijek možeš frknuti neki mail sa idejom.

što se tiče popisa stanovništva, to se idem sutra prijaviti. nadam se da neće biti gužve  :Razz:

----------


## Beti3

> što se tiče popisa stanovništva, to se idem sutra prijaviti. nadam se da neće biti gužve


U mom malom mjestu odaziv danas minimalan. Bilo nas je 5 (pet), a treba bar 40. Možda sutra bude više. Znači, šanse za posao dobre.

----------


## kudri

i ja bi kontakt izdavačke kuće..hehehe..kad se bacimo svi na pisce
instrukcije i prevođenje je super, ali je jako teško "uvaliti" se negdje...
pričam ruski, povremeno prevodim ali nikako nać neki konstantan izvor prihoda od tog znanja...tu i tamo uleti nešto ali zadnje vrijeme jaaaako rijetko
simultano prevođenje je mrak, prevodila do sada i super je to lova...ali kako se ubaciti negdje da te zovu stalno?

stavila sam oglase na net za instrukcije, niko ne zove, slala molbe za prevođenje (sad nedavno), ništa

volim pisati i mogla bi početi...imam zapravo par ideja...

----------


## bambus99

sta se tice posla od doma, stvarno mi bilo super zaradit koju kunicu, pogotvo sad kad je ovakvo stanje kakvo vec je.
ja vec neko vrime dajem instrukcije iz matematike, imam dvi curuce koje mi redovito dolaze po dva-tri sata tjedno. naplacuje im 35 kn, puno uru.pa , mjesecno zna izaci i do nekih 800kn, zajedno.nije lose! trenutno, kako imam malu bebu, njih dvi su mi ok, jer ne znam kako bi stigla sve da ih imam vise ( a nebi nikako skodilo da ih je vise).
sta se tice sivanja, e tu sam antitalent!
a peglanje, ajme i kuku, jedva se natiram da popeglam i svoje. a to bas moram. pa sad da nekom drugom pegla, neznam bas kako bi to izgledalo.  :Wink: 
kolaci mi idu, i nisam u to lose. dapace, kako je kome koja prigoda uvik sam ja to koja radi za sve. nikad do sada nisam naplacivala, a iskreni nije mi to niti palo na pamet. a nedi bilo lose.
*roza* ajde ako nades, posalji nam info  od te izdavake kuce. pa vridilo bi pokusat, dat se u pisanje... a lova nije losa, nikako!

----------


## Ifigenija

Ja imam nekoliko ideja; jedno bi bio sistem tupperwarea, ali za zgodne tekstilne stvari za kućanstvo i bebe. 
Drugo bi bio sustav majčinske direktne prodaje artikala koji stanu u torbu za pelene, a kod nas su teško nabavljivi, ili preskupi.
Treće su internetski portali i blogovi; Rosa - ovo s etsyjem je super, nadam se da će zaživjeti na lokalnom, a i globalnom tržištu.

Ali ja samo imam puno ideja, strast, a nedostaje mi ekonomsko znanje, i uopće pravni, i iskustveni aspekt privrede u Hrvata kao takvih.

Flopica, eto, idemo bacit jednu oluju mozgova, pa možda iz svega toga sine neka iskra za svaku od nas...

----------


## Ifigenija

Što se pisanja tiče, to je u nas krvav posao i izdavači nisu baš neki platiše, ako uopće plate. Velika je sreća naići na nekoga spremnoga da ti plate. A dok se renomiraš toliko da idu za tobom, mogla si jednako tako gradit i ozbiljnu karijeru. No, to je samo moje iskustvo. Rosa očito zna znanje bolje od mene. Rosooooo!

----------


## RozaGroza

E sad si stvarno moram dat truda i nać info o toj izdv.kući. Svi bi pisali ljubiće  :Laughing:  Al fakat je jednostavno, samo postoji jedan mali problem, kad ih pišeš nekako se fakat ufuraš u to (bar sam ja prije nekih 10 godina) i provedeš još i par dana nakon pisanja sva u 7 nebu - nemaš pojma zašto - valjda se isto zaljubiš u tog frajera o kojem pišeš  :Grin:  

Etsy shop je online shop za hand made stvari, nešto tipa ovog  http://www.etsy.com/  A dosta je dobar način prodavanja svojih on-line stvari i vlastiti blog nešto tipa ovog http://blog.handmadestuffs.com/
Bacam sad linkove bezveze prvo što nađem na google jer mi se ne da otvarat moje bookmarks - tamo je čisti kaos!

A ovo za pečenje kolača, pa možete reč svojim prijateljima ako vam je već neugodno naplatiti da će te vi napraviti kolač u zamjenu za nešto što oni imaju/znaju a vama treba. Pikula je spomenula omiljenu mi trampu.

Tipa: Meni treba sašit suknju, i u zamjenu za to ja frendici napravim 5 kg domaće mermelade - lupam sad al tako nekako.

----------


## Ifigenija

> Kako uopće stvoriti blog? Kreirati, od kud početi? Imam ideja za dječje igračke od materijala koje nađeš doma. Baš neki dan napravila od kutije policu za slikovnice. Da znam da će mi se isplatit s vremenom piskaranje na blogu, radila bi i ljepše stvari od materijala koje nađem, ovak (moram priznati) napravim na brzinu jer je za nas, pa ne mora biti nešto reprezentativno. S vremenom možda zbilja i radionice na tu temu!?


Ovo je i meni palo na um.
Reciklaža kao takva, pa još u formi bloga.
Blogovi uspijevaju ako imaju centralnu nit, ako su vizualno aktraktivni, ljudski topli, srdačni, iskreni i zabavni, i ako nude dobar sadržaj. 
Cilj bi bio privuči oglašivače, plus staviti si oglase adsense i sl... ili je blog prateća aktivnost radionica, pa je to zapravo reklama...


Imala sam ideju i za biznis prekrajanja - ponuditi što se od čega može napraviti, ali ne onako bapski, kako šnajderice po kvartovima znaju raditi, nego mladenački i funky, pa ljudi mogu spasiti svoje dobre materijale od robe koja im se više ne sviđa, ili su prerasli kojim kilom više, i za mali novac dobiti nešto novo i fora za djecu, sebe ili dom. Ako neku mamu to  zanima, možemo na pp diskutirati.
Možemo i na poslovnu kavicu, razglabati. Bar ćemo se nasmijati jedna drugoj... ako ništa drugo  :Laughing: 


Imam još ideja. Zovite me halo bing kako brat.

Jednu si razrađujem... kako budem napredovala - javit ću se ima li koje kinte od toga.

----------


## Ifigenija

Roso, trampa je zakon! 
Nego, a propos instrukcija.

Meni je to odlično, mogla bih nešto podučavati. Ali mi je drama što ovisim isključivo o sebi; svekiji su zdravlja kakvog jesu, i većinom ih nema tu, nego su na moru, moji su na moru, muž radi uvijek, a nekad i duže i koma mi je kad su klinci bolesni, pa ne mogu držati instrukcije ni kod sebe doma, ni kod nekog drugog.

Posao možeš minimalizirati i odraditi tri poziva taman svi kurili na 40 oko tebe. Nije lako - ali teoretski izvedimo. Ja si tražim posao koji mogu sebi prilagoditi - onda kad svi ostali zakažu... jer mi nema rezona platit nekom 25 kn čuvanje djeteta, da ja zaradim 35 na instrukcijama...

----------


## Ifigenija

Imam i neku zemlju, ali ne znam ništa uzgajati. Jel ima koja mama-agronomica da zasadimo plantažu, uz djecu koja trčkaraju oko nas?

----------


## flopica

RG sad kad si nas navukla moraš nam naći info!  :Laughing:  kad krene bujica ljubića, odmah će svijet biti bolje i ljepše mjesto!
Ifigenija - ti fakat imaš hrpu ideja, imam i ja al opet se nekako vrtim u krugu. ovo s prepravljanjem odjeće mi se čini dosta dobra ideja, pod uvjetom da znaš šivati! ja bi morala najprije naučiti, hm, imam i staru singericu, al bolje da ne kažem za što mi trenutno služi! zapravo, ni ne znam jel to singerica, piše AFRANA i prastara je sa željeznim nogama , toliko o mom šivanju! :Laughing: 
javim se kasnije još na ovu temu!

----------


## RozaGroza

Meni je kod bloga uvijek najvažnije da ima zanimljiv sadržaj - po mogučnosti neki od kojeg ja imam koristi - tipa vrtlarski blog, blog sa instrukcijama kako nešto napraviti itd. 
Naravno odma uz bok tome je kako izgleda i da ima lijepe slike - ali ako je sadržaj zaista dobar onda mogu proći i ružniji site dizajnovi i li-la fotke.
Ja npr imam blog koji još nije public jer još ne živim na selu, i glavna tema bloga je separacijski dnevnik, pisat ću o svemu što nam se događa od prvog dana nadalje, iz perspektive osobe koja je život do sad provela u gradu i sad odlazi u jedan tako drugačiji ambijent. Sigurna sam da neće bit extra popularan, al mislim da bi moglo bit zanimljivo tu i tamo nekome ko bi se eventualno htjeo na nešto slično odlučiti. Doduše ja neću, čak i kad bi došlo do toga, prihvačat reklame jer mi nije cilj zarađivati preko bloga, al ću definitivno nudit svoju hranu i proizvode  :Smile:  

Ako nekome treba pomoć kod otvaranja i pokretanja bloga slobodno se javite ja ću vam pomoći free of charge :D

----------


## marta

Roza, aj malo brze s tim etsyjem.  :Aparatic:

----------


## RozaGroza

Ifi možeš razmisliti o uzgajanju Stevie

----------


## RozaGroza

> Roza, aj malo brze s tim etsyjem.


Ide prvo trampa, i onda odmah iza toga etsy - ako uspijem izaći iz kreativne blokade u kojoj sam već valjda 2 tjedna, i dovršim ovaj posao za koji actually dobijam lovu i imam rok za isporuku još 2 tjedna!!!! :nemašansedastignem:

----------


## Dragonfly

Pažljivo vas pratim, sve sam nešto u mislima o pokretanju neke kućne radinosti, imam par ideja koje traba razraditi.
Samo meni je problem što se raspršim na par strana i onda na kraju od toga niš ne ispadne, nemrem se odlučit. Puno stvari mi se sviđa radit i dobra sam u tome, ali ipak ne mogu sve. 
A trampa je zakon, jedva čekam da se pokrene.

----------


## oka

Ne znam, mamin mali posao doma: to bi značilo da bi trebalo biti i prihoda, zar ne?

Mene isto to dugo kopka u glavi, ali nikako da se pokrenem u realizaciju bilo čega.
Ja si mislim ovak: ući u nešto iz ljubavi, nešto što te ispunjava i što ti leži u životu pa pokušati to i unovčiti.
Ili pak s druge strane, imati par pametnih opcija u glavi, pokušati istražiti tržište po tom pitanju pa izabrati najbolju moguću opciju da bi bilo i zarade od toga.

E sad, ja imam ljubavi i stvari koje me ispunjavaju, ali da imam i korist od toga trebala bi mi dodatna edukacija i sl. ovako nema šanse.

Onda pak npr. te 'hand made stuffs', odlična ideja, netko tko je nadaren po tom pitanju svaka čast. Samo mene zanima da li bi bilo kupaca za to,
ručni rad košta, to nije serijska proizvodnja i ručni rad se naplaćuje i ima vrijednost i dušu, da li danas ima novaca za takve stvari? 
Da li bi to prošlo? Ili potrošiti ljubav, vrijeme i novac za nešto što je cijenjeno i hvaljeno na sve strane, a nažalost ne i unovčeno. 

Nego, baš pratim ovaj topic i interesira me da li ću naći nešto zanimljivo i da li će koja od vas uspjeti i realizirati nešto, 
ono bila bi to divna priča jednog početka.  :Smile:

----------


## lore

ja mislim da bi rozin etsy mogao biti hit..ima puno umjetnika koji zele prodavati stvari..bilo bi cool da mogu u Zagrebu kupiti istarsku keramiku, da radove apsolvenata akademije mozes naruciti online itd..ako ce ti trebati pomoc za animaciju umjetnika samo se javi  :Smile: 
uz svoja 2 posla dajem instrukcije iz str. jezika i naplacujem 60-80 kn za 45 min ovisno o tezini stupnja..u principu sam na 80 ali staroj ucenici naplacujem 60 jer ide azurno vec 4 godine..uz to pisem i kritike za kulturne casopise i novine ali to i nije neka zarada, vise to radim za sebe..bitno je pronaci svoj talent, bilo koji i navaliti..da imam vremena prodavala bi i igracke za djecu samo sam preveliki perfekcionist pa se bojim da bi potrosila vise vremena nego sto bi mi se financijski isplatilo.
recimo mozda ne bi bio los posao nuditi uslugu odlaska na plac..ja recimo radim cijelu subotu + nedelju ujutro i nemam sanse otici na plac..a ima i onih kojima se ne da..a volim povrce, voce, meso, ribu s placa..pogotovo ako vec znate kumice/ ribarnice/mesnice koje su dobre..skupite vise musterija i navali..sve odjednom kupujete..s kumicama se pogodite da smanje cijenu jer kupujete puno, malo stavite provizije na dostavu i nesto se zaradi :D pa ako jos imate i neke veze na selu za domacu piletinu, jaja, teletinu, zimnicu i slicno super..moze biti neki blogic na tu temu + narudzbe
najbitnije je znati sto radis dobro i biti medju najboljima u tome..ako radis super marmeladu navalis u par navrata is kuhas velike kolicine i onda prodajes..ja bi s gustom kupila domacu marmeladu ako je fina..
ako imate veliko dvoriste i volite zivotinje, cuvanje pasa i ostalih ljubimaca preko ljeta  :Smile:  ili zimovanja..
sto se bloga tice nazalost se bojim da u hr. je tesko doci do neke vece zarade ali ako pisete isti na engleskom ili nekom drugom jeziku s vise govornika moze biti hit..
također bi platila i peglanje! (mrzim,mrzim peglanje ali srecom moja mama je profi :D )

----------


## Ifigenija

> Meni je kod bloga uvijek najvažnije da ima zanimljiv sadržaj - po mogučnosti neki od kojeg ja imam koristi - tipa vrtlarski blog, blog sa instrukcijama kako nešto napraviti itd. 
> Naravno odma uz bok tome je kako izgleda i da ima lijepe slike - ali ako je sadržaj zaista dobar onda mogu proći i ružniji site dizajnovi i li-la fotke.
> Ja npr imam blog koji još nije public jer još ne živim na selu, i glavna tema bloga je separacijski dnevnik, pisat ću o svemu što nam se događa od prvog dana nadalje, iz perspektive osobe koja je život do sad provela u gradu i sad odlazi u jedan tako drugačiji ambijent. Sigurna sam da neće bit extra popularan, al mislim da bi moglo bit zanimljivo tu i tamo nekome ko bi se eventualno htjeo na nešto slično odlučiti. Doduše ja neću, čak i kad bi došlo do toga, prihvačat reklame jer mi nije cilj zarađivati preko bloga, al ću definitivno nudit svoju hranu i proizvode  
> 
> Ako nekome treba pomoć kod otvaranja i pokretanja bloga slobodno se javite ja ću vam pomoći free of charge :D


Roza, ti kao pioneer woman.
Ona je od svog seoskog života napravila međunarodni blogerski hit, objavila kuharice, gostuje na televizijama...
http://thepioneerwoman.com/
Želim ti jednak uspjeh. Tebi i "marlboro man-u"- kako ona zove svog muža.
Mislim da i ta pardon my french erotska strana cijele priče, koja nije vulgarna, nego sublimna i nekako ljudska - kako gradska mačka koja jede samo sushi zbog mišića, snage i divljine "marlboro man-a" ode hranit krave i živjet u blatu, i kuhat steak na steaku, za muža, braću mu i najamne radnike, e pa ta strana :krležine.rečenice: tog bloga mislim da pridonosi cijeloj ljepoti i uspjehu bloga.



E, al treba imat cohones i od svog obiteljskog života i svoje face pravit međunarodnu žutu štampu za dokone surfere.... možda u Jamerici, kad živiš na nekoj farmi to i nije takav problem.

Al ja mislim da je u RH meni puno previše i ovaj profil na Rodi (kak se briše profil na rodi, info na pp, pliz), kako bih uopće odala svijetom da još imam i blog sa svojim slikama, slikama doma, opisima života sa svojim Mr. Charming, i snimkama kako falš pjevam. Pa rastrgnulo bi me ogovaranje i znakoviti pogledi u mom malom mistu, kad dođem da ljetujem.

Roza, ne kažem da ti moraš kao ona, niti da će tvoj biti tako osoban u smislu kojeg se ja pribojavam; dapače, mislim da ćeš ti imati više blog nekog drugog tona, i ja mu se ful veselim!

----------


## Ifigenija

> Ifi možeš razmisliti o uzgajanju Stevie


Vidiš, vidiš!

Ja se samo bojim neisprobanosti cijele stvari. Da ne trujem ljude... jel znate nešto o tome?

Ja sam se pitala kako bi bilo uzgajati maline ili kupine - navodno je velika potražnja za njima... ali isto tako kažu da je u nezaposlenoj Hrvatskoj muka živa naći radnike - a sezona im je tipa dva mjeseca i mora se brati svaki dan... 

Mame-rode s ovog topica, hoćete vi brat maline sa mnom? Joint-venture? :Laughing:

----------


## Ifigenija

> RG sad kad si nas navukla moraš nam naći info!  kad krene bujica ljubića, odmah će svijet biti bolje i ljepše mjesto!
> Ifigenija - ti fakat imaš hrpu ideja, imam i ja al opet se nekako vrtim u krugu. ovo s prepravljanjem odjeće mi se čini dosta dobra ideja, pod uvjetom da znaš šivati! ja bi morala najprije naučiti, hm, imam i staru singericu, al bolje da ne kažem za što mi trenutno služi! zapravo, ni ne znam jel to singerica, piše AFRANA i prastara je sa željeznim nogama , toliko o mom šivanju!
> javim se kasnije još na ovu temu!


Ja slabo šivam, ali imam ideje. Kad sam razmišljala o svom poslu nikad nisam baš vidjela sebe kao one-man-band. Što više - veselije je. Za jednu je ženu puno previše i da razvija proizvod, brandira, prodaje, šiva, šalje, naplaćuje, previše vremena se troši na svičanje sim-tam. Uvijek sam zamišljala da jedna radi uredski dio, druga šivački, ili bilo koji drugi. 
Kad si raspisujem poslovne ideje i planove, računam na suradnju. 
I da počnem s blogom, teško da bih sama. Uvijek netko bolje kuži vizualno i programerski, netko je bolji s prodajom ogasa, a netko bolje piše...

----------


## Ifigenija

> Pažljivo vas pratim, sve sam nešto u mislima o pokretanju neke kućne radinosti, imam par ideja koje traba razraditi.
> Samo meni je problem što se raspršim na par strana i onda na kraju od toga niš ne ispadne, nemrem se odlučit. Puno stvari mi se sviđa radit i dobra sam u tome, ali ipak ne mogu sve. 
> A trampa je zakon, jedva čekam da se pokrene.


To je boljka tipičnog kreativca... raspršeni, vječito u novim idejama... zato vjerujem da je dobro imati neku šefiku da tjera, i umjetnike, koji stvaraju.
Teško je biti u svemu naj... 

Ajde, baci par svojih uspješnica, da ti raspišemo nešto i nadahnemo te  :Smile:

----------


## RozaGroza

*Ifi* Kupine i Maline jesu hit, ja sam ih posadila na imanju, idem za par tjedana vidjet jesu preživile zimu i napade divljih životinja, dosta dobro sam ih zaštitila. Ali da, za kupinama je pogotovo velika potražnja, a relativno se lako uzgajaju. 
A nisam ti ja pioneer woman, ja ću bit ono prava pravcata seljanka, brijem da ću za blog imat vremena jednom-dva put tjedno ako bude struje  :Grin:  zato sad sve projekte završavam dok ne odemo. I nekako vjerujem da bi mi bio presing imat tako popularan blog, to je velika obaveza. A meni je to prvenstveno nešto za moju dušu.

*Lore* držim te za riječ!  :Wink:

----------


## anna24

Evo pratim temu, jer i sama razmišljam što raditi da zaradim barem za dio računa...Zanimljiv mi je dio sa pisanjem, pa Roza, ako si uspjela naći onu izdavačku kuću i ja bih ti bila zahvalna da daš neki info  :Yes: 
  Također sam razmišljala o šivanju podbradaka, tražila nešto gdje se izrađuje nakit i sl...no to mi se sve nekako čine prevare. Uvijek traže da im platiš materijal u naprijed, a onda kad nešto i napraviš, robu ti ne prihvate jer, navodno nije dobro napravljena. 
   Ručni radovi tj. vezenje mi ide jako dobro, no to bi mogla raditi tek poslije petog mjeseca (sad mi trbuh smeta)...
Pisati mogu bez obzira na trbuh  :Grin: 
   Čak sam razmišljala i o sexi telefonu, no mislim da bi ja tu rikavala od smijeha  :Laughing: ...možda bi u obzir došlo jedino SMS...tu bar ne čujem što ovaj sa druge strane priča.
   Tarot nekaj malo znam, no to (uskoro uz dvoje djece) nebi išlo.

----------


## lara01

Blog scena u Hrvatskoj je jako loša. Na žalost. 
Pričam iz perspektive ne samo čitatelja, nego i p.r.-ovca koji traži pogodan i kvalitetan blog (naravno određene tematike) za klijente i na žalost nema ih.
Znam desetke slučajeva gdje je došlo do svađe i prekida suradnje kada su se pojavila prva dva-tri zainteresirana oglašivača.
Većinom se "plaćanje" i dalje svodi na besplatne proizvode, ulaznice za razna događanja i slično.
Pa ako je nekome kozmetika strast i piše kozmetički blog, a fora su mu gratis proizvodi - go for it :Smile: 
Ali prije nego uopće i dođete u fazu da vas npr. organizatori fashion week-ova pozivaju, morate stvoriti blog i imati određeni broj čitatelja.
Moja prijateljica koja piše odličan blog na engleskom skoro dvije godine, prije dva tjedna je dobila prvu ponudu. 
Ne velim da se ne može, samo da nije lako i da ne možete očekivati brzu i veliku zaradu.
Hrpa dobrih portala jedva spaja kraj s krajem :Undecided: 
Nemam previše vremena, ako nekoga zanimaju detalji, pitajte.
I zovite ako vam treba dobar stručnjak za odnose s javnošću i promociju koji poznaje sve žive i nežive medije u državi :Grin:  jer i ja vrebam prvu priliku za maknuti se iz ove korporativne džungle i raditi samo za sebe.

Roza, ja već u glavi imam plan kako bi dobro prodala taj tvoj blog :Grin: 
Znam da ti to nije namjera, ali tvoja priča vrišti za tim da se proda.

----------


## RozaGroza

Ha ha ha lara ko da smo isti faks završile  :Wink: 
Ipak se nadam da neće bit nikakav hit i da ću ga moć opušteno raditi  :Grin:

----------


## Lucas

> lucas, divim se tvojoj frendici koja je radila na seksifonu. ali ozbiljno. ja ne bih mogla ostati ozbiljna ni pod razno . ima i druga opcija, to se onako pristojno zove chat animator (seksi chat ili sms). to je frend radio. umirala sam od smijeha dok sam čitala što mu pišu



neznam...živjela je sama doma, ufurala se u to i prihvatila to kao posao s redovnom plaćom.... najbolje od svega je šta je ona tako "dahtala" i radila svakodnevne kućanske i nekućanske poslove...kuhala, zaljevala cvijeće, depilirala noge, lakirala nokte, peglala, gledala filmove.... multitasking :D

----------


## puntica

> simultano prevođenje je mrak, prevodila do sada i super je to lova...ali kako se ubaciti negdje da te zovu stalno?


 to baš i ne ide u kategoriju poslova koje možeš obavljati od doma, zar ne?
osim toga, ne možeš ga raditi sama, jer se to radi u paru. možeš jedino uletiti u zamjenu za nekoga ako netko ne može negdje biti u jednom trenutku. ali treba izdržati sve te sate u kabini s nekim koga ne znaš i ne znaš kako možeš s njim radit
osim toga, prije nego uopće sjedneš u kabinu moraš toliko štrebati da ti je pola dosta, a i to ne možeš od doma dok čuvaš dijete i obavlješ kućanske poslove

za prevođenje ima uvijek posla, nije konstantno puno, ali nađe se. pogotovo za npr. ruski ili neki manje razvikani jezik. ali samo ako znaš prevoditi. ali, stvarno znaš. ako jednom zezneš, posla više nećeš dobivati. a za prevođenje je potrebno malo više od samog znanja jezika

----------


## Ifigenija

> Blog scena u Hrvatskoj je jako loša. Na žalost. 
> Pričam iz perspektive ne samo čitatelja, nego i p.r.-ovca koji traži pogodan i kvalitetan blog (naravno određene tematike) za klijente i na žalost nema ih.
> Znam desetke slučajeva gdje je došlo do svađe i prekida suradnje kada su se pojavila prva dva-tri zainteresirana oglašivača.
> Većinom se "plaćanje" i dalje svodi na besplatne proizvode, ulaznice za razna događanja i slično.
> Pa ako je nekome kozmetika strast i piše kozmetički blog, a fora su mu gratis proizvodi - go for it
> Ali prije nego uopće i dođete u fazu da vas npr. organizatori fashion week-ova pozivaju, morate stvoriti blog i imati određeni broj čitatelja.
> Moja prijateljica koja piše odličan blog na engleskom skoro dvije godine, prije dva tjedna je dobila prvu ponudu. 
> Ne velim da se ne može, samo da nije lako i da ne možete očekivati brzu i veliku zaradu.
> Hrpa dobrih portala jedva spaja kraj s krajem
> ...



PR-ovke više nego dobro došle  :Smile: 
Ako budemo otvarale radno mjesto, imaš prednost kao prvoborka  :Laughing: 

Nego, ako si već tako ljubazna daj mi nešto reci.
Da li biznisi traže autore blogova? Znači - čovjek proizvodi fotelje i hoće da mu netko piše blog, ili biznisi traže postojeće osobne blogove, s čitateljstvom, na kojima okače reklamu za svoju fotelju?

I ako nije bed, može ovako, može na pp - a kakvih blogova treba - ako se gleda s ciljem da se privuče oglašivače - s kojom srži i tematikom? Pisat znam, iskustvo rokova i ozbiljnog pisanja imam, ali ne znam u kom smjeru gradit blog.

Imam privatni, ali tu me boli ćošak i tko dolazi i tko ne dolazi; trebam ideju za pravi pravcati komercijalni blog.

----------


## Beti3

> Imam i neku zemlju, ali ne znam ništa uzgajati. Jel ima koja mama-agronomica da zasadimo plantažu, uz djecu koja trčkaraju oko nas?


Samo da ti dam ideju. Lavanda! Mislim da još uvijek daju poticaje, a berba je puno jednostavnija nego malina i kupina. Lavandu vrlo uspješno uzgajaju i u G.kotaru pa vjerojatno može i na kontinentu.

Razmišljala sam o tome, ali imam premalo zemlje da bi se isplatilo. Eventualno napraviti staklenik pa uzgajati npr.krizanteme. Vrlo su tražene i sadnice raznog cvijeća i povrća, no za njih staklenik treba biti grijan.
I kod svake vrste uzgoja treba i dodatna radna snaga, pa i to treba uzeti u obzir kod računanja isplativosti.

----------


## pikula

E to je konkretno  :Smile:  puno mi znaci! Probam pa se javim kad skupim nova pitanja

----------


## zutaminuta

Imaš neke tečajeve na http://www.srce.unizg.hr/ za sistem administratora. Ne znam je li isključivo za studente, ali mislim da nije. Raspitaj se. Sretno.  :Smile: 
I ovo pogledaj. Žene kodiraju: https://www.madewithcode.com/

----------


## tina55

ja sam isto radila razne poslove: prijevodi, pretraživanje i upisivanje podataka u tablicu, a sad većinom marketing

----------


## pikula

Znači može se  :Smile:  Bravo!

----------


## zutaminuta

Nemoj odustajati brzo. Meni je trebalo 60 javljanja na oglase da bi me netko primijetio.
Danas mi isto nekad treba duže da dobijem poslić, ali isplati se to uloženo vrijeme.

----------


## MikiMama

> Žene kodiraju: https://www.madewithcode.com/


Što je ovo, ne kužim baš?

----------


## zutaminuta

Kampanja za žene, programiranje, jer smo slabo zastupljene u IT sektoru.

----------


## tamtambum

Pozdrav mame! Prije sam zarađivala honorarno izrađujući web stranice, instrukcije iz informatike, kreirala kataloge za firme, dekodirala sam mobitele i slične tehničke stvari. Mogla sam zaraditi dosta lijepu svotu novaca mjesečno ali mi je oduzimalo i brdo vremena. često sam znala i kompenzirati- primjerice radim stranice keramičaru, a on meni napravi kupatilo... Sada nemam vremena više za takve stvari... ali eto ako nekome trebaju ideje....

----------


## MikiMama

> Crtala sam ranije. Prvi posao je bio crtež, za sitnu lovu. Nakon toga bilo je lakše naći još posla jer ljudi imaju više povjerenja kada vide bar jednu referencu. 
> Nakon toga je išlo nešto sitno ovakvih poslova:
> - pretraživanje interneta i zapisivanja u Excel statistike (linkovi, slike i opis namještaja),
> - prebacivanja Wordpress sadržaja bloga (copy paste tekstova)
> - testiranje stranice za video editing (opet Excel)
> - rad u Storyline Articulate (za interaktivne prezentacije)
> - rad u paketu MS Officea,
> - ikone u Illustratoru,
> - video editing u Camtasiji, ili nekom sl. programu
> ...


a gdje nađeš ovakve poslove?
ili danas svi znaju sa kompjutorom, pa se više ni ne traži ovako što

----------


## zutaminuta

Imaš stranice: www.upwork.com , www.ziptask.com , www.peopleperhour.com , www.fiverr.com , www.toptal.com , 
i mnoge druge. To su stranice koje posreduju između tebe i klijenata.

Samo na jednoj od ovih radim. Pokušavam sada uskočiti i na druge.

A ima stranica koje su kao portfelj i onda na njih podižeš svoje radove, koje drugi vide i ocjenjuju, pa ti se jave ljudi koji su zainteresirani da radiš za njih. Ako ti je to struka, recimo grafički dizajn, ma mislim dizajn bilo kojeg tipa, a da se rad može objaviti na internetu, onda ti je cilj postati dostupan cijelom svijetu, a ne samo Hrvatskoj.

Nažalost, nisam grafičar po struci, i patim zbog toga. Uhvatiti sada vrijeme za učenje, bilo čega, uz klinku i klinca koji dolazi. Ma mislim, strašno. Mogu samo sjesti i plakati. Gledati kako drugi ostvaruju karijere, a ja fikus sjedim i buljim. Dođe mi da lupim glavom o zid. 

Naravno, dizajn nije sve što se na internetu radi. To je cijela, ogromna mreža poslova. Sve što možeš zamisliti da se radi na računalu.
Ako radiš ručne radove možeš ih prodavati cijelom svijetu preko www.etsy.com 

Drugu rečenicu ti nisam baš razumjela.

----------


## MikiMama

thx
izgleda da ima posla i za biranje  :Kiss: 

da, dizajneri su danas ful traženi, dobro kažeš: sjedim i gledam kako drugi rade karijere ...
a naći nešto (što se plaća) što možeš ugurati u ovo malo vremena što imamo na raspolaganju, uglavnom ispada neizvedivo ...

----------


## zutaminuta

Često to vrijeme koje mi ostane jednostavno nisam sposobna dovesti misli u red i odlučno reći "Eh, sada ću to." Krenula sam s nekim tečajem na lynda.com i to sada stoji, i stoji. Svaki put kada krenem pogledam maksimalno 10 minuta i onda mi se spava. Preko dana je tu uglavnom nešto što treba napraviti. Kada noć padne gotova sam, a čak i nije da se nešto puno trošim. Nisam kao neki ljudi, na Duracell, pa da skočim na tri strane u gradu, obavim nešto, i onda dođem doma skuham, operem i još odem na posao u popodnevnoj smjeni. Ne. Mene će nakon obilaska grada uhvatiti migrena i ja taj dan više ništa ne mogu.

----------


## Beti3

> strašno. Mogu samo sjesti i plakati. Gledati kako drugi ostvaruju karijere, a ja fikus sjedim i buljim. Dođe mi da lupim glavom o zid.


A ja moram odgovoriti na ovo tvoje  :Smile:  inače to ne bih bila ja. ( Bolje da nisam ni pročitala, ali jesam)

KAKO misliš da si fikus i sjediš i buljiš???!!! Stvaraš i odgajaš LJUDE. To je važnije, svrhovitije, potrebnije, od svake druge karijere na svijetu.

Ne mogu vjerovati da to netko ne shvaća tako.

----------


## zutaminuta

Treba te ljude i prehraniti, obući, platiti im neke aktivnosti, osigurati da imaju start.
A to neću moći jer sam nesposobna. Ja sam zadnja osoba koja bi ikog trebala odgajati.

----------


## Beti3

Treba ih voljeti i učiti. Sve ovo drugo će doći.
Ti si im mama, njima najvažnija osoba na svijetu, i naravno da ćeš ih odgojiti kako treba. Vjeruj u sebe.

----------


## zutaminuta

Hvala Beti na podršci.

----------


## MikiMama

> Treba te ljude i prehraniti, obući, platiti im neke aktivnosti, osigurati da imaju start.
> A to neću moći jer sam nesposobna. Ja sam zadnja osoba koja bi ikog trebala odgajati.


ajme zuta, sto to govoriš? Uz ovako malo djetešće divim ti se da uopće stigneš raditi što drugo, sad je ritam najžešći ...
ja tek sad počinjem zraka hvatati i misliti o ičemu drugome osim dječjeg rasporeda ...
kakvi nesposobna, borac si ti! samo korak po korak, pomalo. I ne zaboravi uživati u/s njima (klincima)!  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

> Treba te ljude i prehraniti, obući, platiti im neke aktivnosti, osigurati da imaju start.
> A to neću moći jer sam nesposobna. Ja sam zadnja osoba koja bi ikog trebala odgajati.


Baš se vidi da je jučer bilo vrijeme pred kišu.... svi smo bili ovakve volje i na rubu depresije - nisi jedina. Danas si sigurno bolje.

Inače, što se ovoga napisanog tiče - odgojit ćeš djecu, ali će i oni odgojiti tebe. To je dvosmjerni odnos. Nisam o tome mislila dok me nije snašlo: mene su moji bome ne samo odgojili nego preodgojili i još me preodgajaju. Zbog njih izvlačim iz sebe sve najbolje, često i više od onoga što sam ikada mislila da mogu, ali to ne znači da oni ne izvuku iz mene i najgore - jučer sam urlikala na mlađeg sina, opet su me zvali u školu na informacije, što znači da je neko sr*nje... Lupa ga pubertet+mene klimakterij i eto ti dobitne kombinacije...

U životu ima svakakvih dana. Ja sam danas sa mlađim sinom od jutra čamila na Srebrnjaku (redovna kontrola) i išlo mi je to na živce sve dok nisam ugledala curu njegove dobi ili malo stariju u kolicima, sa kompletnom skalamerijom za disanje... Baš me ta scena podsjetila da bih trebala biti zahvalna na tome što je moj klipan sad već puuuuno bolje nego u mlađim godinama. Nije on sasvim zdrav, ali nije ni bolestan. Kad vidim tamo malu dječicu sa svakakvim problemima, jasno mi je da je on zapravo svoje probleme prerastao. Ima malo osjetljivija pluća. Alergijska astma nije ništ posebno - dobije terapiju, prilagodiš okolinu i prst u uho.... Nisu mu ugrožene vitalne funkcije, a to što je opet dobio 2 iz lektire - ma koga zapravo briga?

----------


## penny

vadim temu iz naftalina s malo pitanja...

nikako mi nije jasna legalna strana internet prodaje poreko posrednika...konkretno etsyja...

citam i iscitavam zakone i gubim vrijeme a nikako ne nailazim na konkretan odgovor

stvarno mi se ne otvara vlastiti web shop za stvarcice koje radim 
etsy mi se cini savrsen za to sto radim 
ali ne ocekujem milijonsku zaradu s kojom bi mogla pokriti mjesecne tisucice koje drzava u smislu doprinosa ovih i onih ako bi otvorila obrt 

pitanje je moram li se kako i gdje prijaviti? a da to nije obrt

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni je pisalo na računu u dva navrata da su oslobođeni plaćanja poreza po članku tom i tom, kad sam uzela stvari sa Etsya.

----------


## penny

ja idem s namjerom da budem seller 
i to po svim stavcima legalan poggotovo hrv
a nasi zakoni su u njamnju ruku...promjenjivi ko gace

----------


## Peterlin

> ja idem s namjerom da budem seller 
> i to po svim stavcima legalan poggotovo hrv
> a nasi zakoni su u njamnju ruku...promjenjivi ko gace


Vidi ovdje, ljudi razmjenjuju iskustva: http://mojekrpice.hr/forums/topics/8...ebsite?page=2&

----------


## mašnica

Baš sam malo razmišljala i sjetila se ove teme, jel netko u unazad par mj.razmisljao o startanju posla od kuce? Bilo to npr.kuhanje i prodaja zimnice, online posao i sl.?

----------


## Peterlin

Jesam ja, ali nisam ništ još smislila. Razmišljam o otvaranju paušalnog obrta, ne za sebe nego za bliske osobe iz obitelji koje nemaju stalni posao. Baš sam u potrazi za informiranim knjigovođom da prikupim više informacija.

----------


## Riri92

Ja sam imala posao od kuće online tri godine. Ušla sam u to jer tad za mene sa ekonomskim fakultetom, bez ikakve veze u bilo kojoj firmi, i bez pravog radnog iskustva, jednostavno nije bilo ni pravog posla. I nisam htjela provesti više niti jedan mjesec u beskonačnom slanju prijava i molbi bez odgovora. Nisam htjela ni u Njemačku ni u Irsku.  :Grin:  

I uspjelo je, brzo je krenulo. Ako ideš preko nekih servisa koji posreduju između tebe i klijenta, najvažnije je dobiti prvu ocjenu, onda brzo dođe i druga i treća i krene. To govorim isključivo o digitalnim stvarima i radu u online poslovanju. U prodaju zimnice i nekih drugih proizvoda se stvarno ne kužim. Ja sam se bavila marketingom, marketing planovima i društvenim mrežama, 90% za modnu industriju. 

Pozitivne strane su dobra zarada (jednom kad se uđe u sve to), rad sa bilo kojeg mjesta na kojem postoji internet i utičnica za punjač za laptop, rad u bilo koje vrijeme, za više klijenata istovremeno. Negativne strane su zakoni, porezna koja ne zna ni što je freelancing, a kamoli kako se regulira i klijenti koji su otkrili dobar način prevare (uzmu narudžbu, pa kad je plate imaju rok od 24h da je ponište, ostane im i novac i odrađen posao, a freelancera lijepo blokiraju ili samo obrišu profil). 

Mene su pozitivne strane zadržavale do nedavno, dok nisam rodila i sad mi se više ne da. Uvijek će mi to biti drag dio života, ali dobila sam ponudu za, kako ja kažem, pravi posao kad mališa napuni 6 mjeseci i ići ću raditi. Upravo zbog ovog online posla sam i dobila tu ponudu jer me napokon netko uočio i zato mi je drago da sam sve to prošla i dokazala sama sebi neke stvari. 

U svakom slučaju, može se uspjeti, ima i pozitivnih i negativnih strana (kao i bilo koji posao), ali ja ću, poznavajući sebe, biti sretnija sa pravim radnim vremenom i sa klasičnim poslom.

----------


## čokolada

Riri, pa kako se onda naplatiš ako te ovi tako preveslaju? Zašto postoji opcija poništavanja narudžbe u 24h?

----------


## čokolada

Preko nekoga poznajem čovjeka koji ugrađuje ALU i PVC stolariju. Ima posla ko u priči.
 Min.30% nikad ne naplati. Kažu mu - pričekaj me 7 dana dok mi sjednu novci...i tako u nedogled. Kaže - nema vremena baviti se s takvima  :Undecided:  .

----------


## Riri92

> Riri, pa kako se onda naplatiš ako te ovi tako preveslaju? Zašto postoji opcija poništavanja narudžbe u 24h?


Nikako. Šalješ 500 mailova na sve moguće njihove službe, budeš toliko uporna i naporna da te krenu ignorirati i onda shvatiš da je propalo. Imala sam nekoliko takvih situacija i nikad nisam uspjela riješiti. Kupac je na takvim servisima uvijek zaštićeniji od freelancera.

Oni kad te uzmu za neki posao i kada kliknu na narudžbu, automatski plaćaju toj stranici, odnosno posredniku. Kad predaš rad, opet oni kliknu da jesi i posrednik prebacuje novac na tvoj račun. Ako ne potvrde da je posao gotov u roku od 3 dana (cca., kako na kojem servisu), potvrdi se automatski i dobiješ novac. Ali, i nakon te potvrde oni imaju rok od 24 sata da otkažu cijeli posao. Onda opet ti imaš 48h da to potvrdiš, ali ako ne želiš potvrditi jer si recimo posao odradila, a oni ne žele reći u čemu je problem nego se prave obrisani sa lica zemlje, potvrdi se automatski, pa taj rok od 48h za tebe uopće nema smisla. 

Većina kupaca tamo su skroz normalni ljudi koji stvarno žele kvalitetno odrađen posao i koji se vraćaju nakon jedne dobro odrađene narudžbe. Takvi i kad imaju neki problem, kliknu na popravak, dogovorite se kakav popravak ili promjena će se napraviti i nakon toga zaključite posao na obostrano zadovoljstvo. Ali eto, uvijek ima i ove druge vrste ljudi. Žalosno je samo to što dvije strane nikad nisu jednako zaštićene i uvijek ide na štetu freelancera.

----------


## zutaminuta

Koji su to servisi Riri?

----------


## Riri92

> Koji su to servisi Riri?


Meni su se sve te prevare dogodile na Fiverru. I nije neuobičajeno nažalost.. Na njihovom forumu ima svakakvih priča o prevarama. 

I još jedna vrhunska Fiverr prevara - klijenti koji traže ispravak toliko puta dok ne dobiju potpuno novi file od tebe, pa završe tako da imaju recimo dva marketing plana po cijeni jednog. Pa te ucjenjuju da će ostaviti 1 zvjezdicu ako im to ne napraviš, a svaki pad ukupne ocjene za tebe tamo vodi u propast. To sam uspjela izboriti ipak, uz priložene dokaze su mi poništili narudžbu i obrisali lošu ocjenu, jedino je vrijeme izgubljeno.

----------


## mašnica

Trenutna situacija s poslom i firmama nije bas naj, jako je pao broj oglasa na portalima, baca u depru kad ce nitko ni na javi...a vec poslano 50tak molbi

----------


## zutaminuta

Zna li netko kako se može prevoditi knjige za novce? Moraš li onako biti diplomirani jezikoslovac ili?
Ima knjiga koje bih pročitala pa i prevela, ali ako se može dobiti novce za to, to bi bilo još bolje.

----------


## Peterlin

> Zna li netko kako se može prevoditi knjige za novce? Moraš li onako biti diplomirani jezikoslovac ili?
> Ima knjiga koje bih pročitala pa i prevela, ali ako se može dobiti novce za to, to bi bilo još bolje.


Ne moraš biti jezikoslovac. Ali prevoditelja s engleskog ima jako puno, tako da je to teško dobiti. Ne znam kako je sada, ali u toj branši teško je izvući novac kad završiš posao, barem je tako bilo u doba Algoritma. Novac nije velik i čeka se dugo dugo...

Bolja je situacija ako si prevoditelj sa skandinavskih jezika ili francuskog.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Zna li netko kako se može prevoditi knjige za novce? Moraš li onako biti diplomirani jezikoslovac ili?
> Ima knjiga koje bih pročitala pa i prevela, ali ako se može dobiti novce za to, to bi bilo još bolje.


Tesko do nikako. Prevodjenje nije neki unosan biznis, vec zadnjih skoro 20 god., ako mene pitas. Engleski ionako svi govore ili misle da govore.  :Rolling Eyes:  za druge jezike ne znam.

----------


## pacowp

Po meni je najjaci nacin kako danas zaraditi od kuce je kreirati vlastiti blog o nekoj temi koja te zanima (a ujedno ima i potencijal za zaradu).

Na primjer, blog za mlade mame o tome kako odgajati djecu, blog s receptima i savjetima za zdravu prehranu, blog o vježbanju i o tome kako smanjiti kilažu u kratkom periodu, blog s recenzijama ženskih proizvoda... itd.

Treba pisati sadržaj (blog postove) koji je dugovječan i kad takav sadržaj jednom napišeš i postaviš na svoju web stranicu, uz manje izmjene on može trajati zauvijek. Ako se dobro rangira na Google-u to znači kontinuirana posjeta što znači $$$.

Na blogu se zarađuje tako da se postave reklame i kada ih ljudi pregledavaju, ti dobivaš $$ ili kroz affiliate marketing. Affiliate marketing je način zarade gdje ti u sklopu svojih blog postova u kojima rješavaš probleme korisnika promoviraš neki proizvod. Kada korisnici kupe taj proizvod na stranici prodavatelja (a odu tamo preko tvog affiliate linka), ti dobiješ dogovorenu proviziju.

Ja već par godina zarađujem na ovaj način i svaki mjesec zarada je sve veća i veća. Zarade prvih par mjeseci nema jer treba napisati prve članke, al kad napišeš kvalitetan sadržaj i nastaviš pisati zarada se povećava. Što više prometa na blogu to je zarada veća.

Fora je što ti za početak treba samo hosting (20 kn mjesečno), možeš raditi od kuće i u bilo koje vrijeme koje ti odgovara, pa i ponoći.

Jedna od najbolji stvari je ta što kada se napisani sadržaj rangiran a Google-u, Google će ti i bez tvog aktivnog rada na blogu donositi posjetitielje za taj već napisani sadržaj. To znači da možeš uzwti predah od pisanja tjedan, dva, mjesec ili više, a blog će i dalje generirati zaradu.

Nemam pojma zašto više ljudi nema svoje blogove. Isprobano funkcionira.

Evo ovdje ima preko 100 ideja za rad od kuće pa pogledajte.

----------


## pacowp

Po meni je najjaci nacin kako danas zaraditi od kuce je kreirati vlastiti blog o nekoj temi koja te zanima (a ujedno ima i potencijal za zaradu).

Na primjer, blog za mlade mame o tome kako odgajati djecu, blog s receptima i savjetima za zdravu prehranu, blog o vježbanju i o tome kako smanjiti kilažu u kratkom periodu, blog s recenzijama ženskih proizvoda... itd.

Treba pisati sadržaj (blog postove) koji je dugovječan i kad takav sadržaj jednom napišeš i postaviš na svoju web stranicu, uz manje izmjene on može trajati zauvijek. Ako se dobro rangira na Google-u to znači kontinuirana posjeta što znači $$$.

Na blogu se zarađuje tako da se postave reklame i kada ih ljudi pregledavaju, ti dobivaš $$ ili kroz affiliate marketing. Affiliate marketing je način zarade gdje ti u sklopu svojih blog postova u kojima rješavaš probleme korisnika promoviraš neki proizvod. Kada korisnici kupe taj proizvod na stranici prodavatelja (a odu tamo preko tvog affiliate linka), ti dobiješ dogovorenu proviziju.

Ja već par godina zarađujem na ovaj način i svaki mjesec zarada je sve veća i veća. Zarade prvih par mjeseci nema jer treba napisati prve članke, al kad napišeš kvalitetan sadržaj i nastaviš pisati zarada se povećava. Što više prometa na blogu to je zarada veća.

Fora je što ti za početak treba samo hosting (20 kn mjesečno), možeš raditi od kuće i u bilo koje vrijeme koje ti odgovara, pa i ponoći.

Jedna od najbolji stvari je ta što kada se napisani sadržaj rangiran a Google-u, Google će ti i bez tvog aktivnog rada na blogu donositi posjetitielje za taj već napisani sadržaj. To znači da možeš uzwti predah od pisanja tjedan, dva, mjesec ili više, a blog će i dalje generirati zaradu.

Nemam pojma zašto više ljudi nema svoje blogove. Isprobano funkcionira.

Evo ovdje ima preko 100 ideja za rad od kuće pa pogledajte. Vjerojatno će si svatko naći nešto za sebe.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ako netko, isto poput mene do neki dan, ne zna, postoje vaučeri koje daje HZZ za obrazovanje, baš svima.

----------


## Tanči

> Ako netko, isto poput mene do neki dan, ne zna, postoje vaučeri koje daje HZZ za obrazovanje, baš svima.


Istina, ali treba zadovoljiti neke uvjete i jako je to naporno.
Npr. radim ujutro i onda od 17:00 dp 20:00 imam predavanja pa ispite...teško to zaposlena osoba može izgurati.
Moja frendica je krenula na to, ali njoj pomaže muž i djeca su joj velika pa joj je svejedno jako teško, ali ipak gura.

----------


## Kosjenka

Tanči jesi upisala nešto?
Ono što ja želim je samo jedan ispit na kraju.
E da i online predavanja su.

----------


## mašnica

> Ako netko, isto poput mene do neki dan, ne zna, postoje vaučeri koje daje HZZ za obrazovanje, baš svima.


Imaš negdje link o tome?

----------


## mašnica

To je ovo? https://vauceri.hzz.hr/

----------


## zutaminuta

Da, to je to. Gledala sam online predavanja samo, ali ne stiže mi odgovor s ponudom, pa ne mogu ništa.

----------


## Tanči

> Tanči jesi upisala nešto?
> Ono što ja želim je samo jedan ispit na kraju.
> E da i online predavanja su.


Ma nisam.
Ne treba mi, a uzelo bi mi previše energije, a i nisam zdrava pa me i to sputava.
Sad više ne radim na obrazovanju, karijeri i napredovanju u poslu.
Osim što sam stalno po bolnicama, jedino mi je bitno odraditi još 2,5 godine dok kći ne počne raditi i odoh u mirovinu.
Naradila sam se za tri života i dosta mi je.
Inače, kao što prethodno napisah, prijateljica je upisala u Algebri nešto i jako joj je naporno, no njoj će to koristiti u poslu i nada se napredovanju kad to završi.
Meni to ne bi donijelo ništa na poslu, a bonuse i povišice ionako dobijem svaku godinu jer imam super rezultate pa nema potrebe da se dodatno opterećujem sa doškolovavanjem.

----------


## Kosjenka

Mene od ponuđenog zanima i treba samo jedan mali segment. Prednost je što je online pa si mogu dosta prilagoditi, još se premišljam. 
Tanči, samo neka si ti zdrava. Ostalo će se posložiti.

----------


## zutaminuta

Što kad je online, može se pratiti u vrijeme kada meni odgovara ili?

----------


## Kosjenka

Pa ne vjerujem baš ali lakše je od doma, tipa ako baš treba stavim kuhat i pratim iz kuhinje  :Smile: , ne gubim vrijeme na vožnju. Ima prednosti. Moja djeca su velika pa ne smetaju puno, vjerujem da je sa manjom djecom to teže izvodivo.

----------


## Tanči

> Što kad je online, može se pratiti u vrijeme kada meni odgovara ili?


Ne. Imaju raspored.
I dosta to sve brzo, prebrzo ide pa ako nemaš potpunu koncetraciju, nećeš moći pratiti.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Ah, to je nezgodno, onda ću uključiti snimanje ekrana dok traje predavanje i pogledat ga poslije u miru.

----------


## Tanči

> Ah, to je nezgodno, onda ću uključiti snimanje ekrana dok traje predavanje i pogledat ga poslije u miru.


Nisam sigurna da je to izvedivo jer moraš i sudjelovati.
Najbolje se raspitati prije jer koliko sam skužila, ako ne položiš i završiš u roku, onda moraš platiti punu cijenu tečaja.

----------


## zutaminuta

Piše deset dana. Poslala sam prošli pon/uto, još čekam odg hzz-a.  :Undecided:

----------

